# net/p54u no more available in 6.4



## l2f (Dec 9, 2008)

Hello,

I try to install from the ports the net/p54u and I am unable to find the source on the freebsd ftp and on the prism54.org (http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Download) there is only the linux drivers 

[root@pbsd /usr/ports/net/p54u]# make 
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
=> p54u-0.8.tar.bz2 doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch from http://www.prism54.org/p54u/releases/.
fetch: http://www.prism54.org/p54u/releases/p54u-0.8.tar.bz2: Moved Temporarily
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/.
fetch: ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/p54u-0.8.tar.bz2: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/ and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/p54u.


I read the CHANGES, MOVED, README, UPDATING, INDEX-6, etc
[root@pbsd /usr/ports]# grep p54 INDEX-6 
p54u-0.8|/usr/ports/net/p54u|/usr/local|Driver for USB wireless devices with Conexant (Prism 54) chipsets|/usr/ports/net/p54u/pkg-descr| ... rism54.org|net kld|||http://www.prism54.org/|||

Search:
[root@pbsd /usr/ports]# make search name=p54u
Port:   p54u-0.8
Path:   /usr/ports/net/p54u
Info:   Driver for USB wireless devices with Conexant (Prism 54) chipsets
Maint:  lekernel@prism54.org
B-deps:
R-deps:
WWW:    http://www.prism54.org/


Machine uname:
[root@pbsd /opt/patriotebsd/cdrom]# uname -a 
FreeBSD pbsd.muhc.mcgill.ca 6.4-RELEASE FreeBSD 6.4-RELEASE #0: Tue Dec  2 09:48:41 EST 2008     root@pbsd.muhc.mcgill.ca:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/PATRIOTEBSD  i386

So What I miss ?!


----------



## StefanPauly (Dec 10, 2008)

The port was deleted on 2008-12-07

gogswana% fgrep p54u MOVED 
net/p54u||2008-12-07|Has expired: website disappeared

see also http://www.freshports.org/net/p54u/


----------



## aliangshisb81743 (Dec 11, 2008)

*runescape shop*

how can i make runescape money fast??


----------



## l2f (Dec 19, 2008)

Hello,

Damn ... I just bought a prism usb wifi card because it works with FreeBSD 

I try the netgear wg111 v2 and it did not work so I bought the prism one, sniff, sniff 

I am unable to find a usb wifi card to work with FreeBSD (I looked at future shop, best buy and bureau en gros, nothing or I afraid to buy one and to find out that it does not work, 2 wifi card may be not a 3rd)

Thanks for your help and for fgrep, I will continue my quest ...


----------



## l2f (Dec 19, 2008)

Hello,

I went to the new website and I followed the link to get the archive site: http://lekernel.net/prism54/newdrivers.html and I find the old driver for the p54u.

I will testing it.

Thank.


----------

